# Gauging Interest: Kryo tools @ CSU



## bjackman (Dec 18, 2006)

If 5 or more of us are interested we can get a 10% discount. Don't need to all buy the same tool, just within the same brand.

Any interest out there?

Edit 12/19/06
Looks like we may have just enough interest to do a purchase at this point. I widened my appeal for interest to see if we can get enough volume to give us some break on shipping, and am adding links to make it easier to see the tools.

Here is a link to CSU's page showing tools and prices.  
http://tinyurl.com/yn572u

Here is a link to the manufacturer's page. 
http://tinyurl.com/y3pzvm


Edit: to add link to CSU's Kryo page and Henry Taylor Tools page.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 19, 2006)

Bill, I saw a couple that caught my eye. []
I have no problem buying myself presents this time of year []


----------



## Dario (Dec 19, 2006)

Check this thread too, might be better to go this way.   []

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=20221


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 19, 2006)

mailer@woodturnerscatalog.com 
To: xxx@xxx.com


Subject: Get a Free Gift Certificate with Purchase at Craft Supplies USA

Link: http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=000-0001


----------

